# Want to learn



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

I am trying to learn about tarpon fishing and wanted to start making some targeted efforts soon. I fish mostly out of San Luis Pass. I know tarpon migrate up and down the coast, but when are they in the area and specifically are they here now? Is there a water condition, depth, or temp. that they prefer this time of year or do they move in and out a lot? What are some techniques for a rookie to try? Not asking for any secret formulas necessarily, just looking for a starting point. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Go to www.texastarpon.net - you'll get most of those questions answered by reading that website.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Sorry, the website seems down... I'll check with Brent and see what the deal is...


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

Tried it as well. I'll check back later to see if it's back up.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Brief synopsis of "how to" is: look in 25-42'; key on bait; never, ever, ever run an outboard near fish that you can see (trolling motor only).

They are frequently found from High Island to the Brazos River. There are no consistent spots that regularly hold fish. Everyone has their favorite GPS mark, but the fish move with bait and current. 

This Wednesday we found a huge pile of fish in an area where I've only seen tarpon twice in about 8 years. And it's a spot I go through almost every time I'm out there. You just have to put in the time each day and every once in a while you get lucky.

Some guys use 16/0 circle hooks with dead shad and that's probably a good way to start. You'll catch a bunch of sharks, but that will let you know you're in an area of life which is important.

When you're tired of catching sharks go to Fishing Tackle Unlimited. Buy some **** pops and Coast Hawks. Troll those at 2 knots with your trolling motor. You can also make **** pops, which will be self evident when you see them the first time.

Good luck.


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Hunter. That's exactly the starting point I needed. Do they stay around pretty much all year? I'm fishing an outboard with no trolling motor. Should I just get in an area with bait and drift? Is there a chance of tarpon hitting trolling the lures with the outboard? What kind of leader do you use with the circle hook rig? Thanks again.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

They do not stay around all year. The water temp needs to be above 78F.

I use 250# mono for trolled lines, 80# mono for casting leaders. Others use #10 wire.

There is no chance when trolling with the outboard and if you try you will spook the fish for yourself and everyone else for 1/2 a day at least. Find a likely spot, figure out which way the current is going, and drift through.


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

Hunter said:


> They do not stay around all year. The water temp needs to be above 78F.
> 
> I use 250# mono for trolled lines, 80# mono for casting leaders. Others use #10 wire.
> 
> There is no chance when trolling with the outboard and if you try you will spook the fish for yourself and everyone else for 1/2 a day at least. Find a likely spot, figure out which way the current is going, and drift through.


Thanks for the info on water temp. Is there a top temp when the water is too warm?

That's kind of what i thought about the outboard based on what I've heard and read, and your initial answer. Guess I'll start with the drifting and then look into a trolling motor set up for next year.

I appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions.


----------

